# si feeling am nagrorosy cheeks,,,iba talaga and mestisa...or bka sa white wine lang yan?



## tomaskarlito

Can anyone help me with this interpretation.  Seems to be more taga-english, which makes it even harder for me to get at the meaning in tagalog.  I hope any willing tagalog speakers can help.  Thanks!  Oh, by the way, the context:

There was a picture of a blushing lady by a bottle of wine and a young man standing behind her touching her shoulder.  The caption under the picture stated:

"si feeling am nagrorosy cheeks,,,iba talaga and mestisa...or bka sa white wine lang yan?"


----------



## niernier

From my interpretation, the lady is called 'feeling am'? I don't get it how she got that name. Let's wait what the others say about this.

1. si feeling am nagrorosy cheeks => Feeling am is getting rosy cheeks. ( Currently, her cheeks are growing rosy.)


2. The next one had a typo.
iba talaga and mestisa.
iba talaga ang mestisa. => literally, A mestisa is really different.
On a good sounding English, say, A mestisa is unlike any other.


By the way, correct me if I am wrong, a mestisa is a half native Filipina and half white. Another commonly used term for that is 'tisay'. _Tisa_ from the word mestisa added with a diminutive 'y'.


3. or bka sa white wine lang yan?
Or maybe it's just because of the white wine?


On my own understanding, the lady is a mestisa(who usually have rosy cheeks) and was doubted that she got that rosy cheeks because she drank the white wine.


----------



## Wacky...

I think the "am" there is *probably* how the word "american" was abbreviated in the sentence.
I'm not sure if non-filipinos could interpret what we mean by saying "feeling <adj>" but it is used to describe someone who acts as if he/she were <adj> when he/she is not really <adj>. We can presume that the blushing lady in the picture constantly acts as though she were "am" or perhaps only in that particular picture/event did she seem to be "feeling am." Whether the caption was meant to offend her, I am not certain.



niernier said:


> By the way, correct me if I am wrong, a mestisa is a half native Filipina and half white. Another commonly used term for that is 'tisay'. _Tisa_ from the word mestisa added with a diminutive 'y'.


"Mestisa" came from the spanish adjective "mestizo/za" which means "mixed races" or "half-breed." When we mention the word "mestiso/mestisa," we *often* refer to the Filipinos who have mixed filipino and caucasian blood. If "feeling am" really meant "feeling american," here, it begins to make sense. Maybe the one who wrote the caption called her "feeling am(erican)" because of the mere fact that she is "mestisa."


----------



## midnights0litude

These are interesting points that you two have made.

I do agree with Wacky... that feeling could've been used as a formulaic expression in Tagalog wherein the person acts as if she were american, even though she's not. 

However, another reading could be that it was a typo. Maybe it meant Fil-Am, and not feeling am. There, it makes more sense that "Am," which clearly means American, is left in its truncated form. In my understanding, Fil-Am could mean either full filipino born in the US or half-white, half-filipino (correct me if I'm wrong). And as already been discussed, mestisa means half-breed, which only strengthens my argument that it could be a typo. I mean, the subtitle already had a typo when it had "and" instead of "ang"... so I think it's plausible that the "feeling" is also a typo. 

Hope that gives more insight.


----------



## tomaskarlito

Thanks, guys.  These interpretations are useful.  I have plenty of others!


----------

